# I Luuuuurve M.A.C!!!



## Pei (May 3, 2005)

HiYa to All Amazing M.A.C Lovers~


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 3, 2005)

Hey there babygirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mich.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## mac_obsession (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Pei!


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Jessica (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

Who in their right mind wouldn't love mac I ask you? lol
welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im sure you'll love it here


----------

